# بعض المصطلحات المهمة في الهندسة المدنية



## م.علي الهيتي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

ستجدون هنا كل ما ترغبون بمعرفته عن المصطلحات الهندسية المتداولة في مجال الهندسة.​ 

أرحب بكم جميعا في هذا الموضوع​ 
أولا: الحصون والقلاع​ 


كلمة الحصن تعني في العربية: الموضع المنيع وتعني أيضا القلعة، فالقلعة هي الحصن المنيع، وكل الفرق بينهما أن الحصن يكون قلعة إذا كان في مدينة يحرسها ويحميها أو كان به أو حوله سكان يخدمون حراس الحصن. والحصن عادة يكون في موضع الخلاء وليس به مدنيون. 
وقد عرفت شعوب العالم القديم والوسيط الحصون والقلاع، فقد دعت إلى إنشائها ظروف الحياة التي يكثر فيها القتال وينتشر الغزو والإغارة. وكان يراعى في اختيار موضع الحصون والقلاع عدة شروط أهمها العلو للتحكم في الأراضي المحيطة بها. وقد انتشرت القلاع والحصون في بلاد اليونان والرومان والفرس والهند ومصر في العالم القديم ثم انتشرت من بعد في أقاليم ودول العالم الإسلامي في العصور الوسطى وشيدها المسلمون غالبا في القمم المرتفعة المطلة على الوديان والأنهار، ولا تزال آثار الحصون الإسلامية الكثيرة باقية. ومن بينها حصن كعب بالقرب من المدينة، وحصن مسليمة بأرض الجزيرة، وحصن منصور غربي الفرات بالقرب من مدينة ملطية، وحصن كيفا في بلاد الكرد، وحصن طالب بشمال العراق، وحصن الغراب باليمن، وحصن العقاب بالقرب من مدينة جيان بالأندلس وهو الذي جرت عنده الموقعة الحربية الشهيرة بين الموحدين والأسبان عام 609هـ12م، وحصن مدينة بعلبك ​ 
وقد عرف طراز القلاع الحصون في العالم العربي في أيام الأيوبيين في سوريا ومصر فشيدت قلعة حلب عام 568هـ /1172 م، وشيدت قلعة الجبل عام 572هـ /1176 م، ومن أشهر القلاع والحصون الإسلامية الضخمة حصون عكا بالشام. وقد وصل بناء الحصون أزهى مراحله في القرن السابع الهجري / السادس عشر الميلادي، وكانت الحصون والقلاع الإسلامية مزيجا من العناصر المعمارية الفارسية واليونانية والرومانية والعربية جمعت كل الخبرات السابقة في تشييد الحصون وأضافت إليها. ​ 
وقد شيد الصليبيون أو جددوا في الشام وبخاصة بالقرب من السواحل وفي شمال العراق عددا من القلاع والحصون الكبيرة في القرن السادس الهجري / السادس عشر الميلادي إثر غزوهم لبلاد الشام وشمال العراق، ومن بينها قلاع: سفينة وصيدا وبيفور ومرقب والرها وصهيون وأيضا حصن الأكراد الذي أسموه بعد تجديده حصن الفرسان وغيرها من الحصون، وقد أدخل الصليبيون عدة عناصر جديدة في تشييدهم أو تجديدهم لهذه القلاع والحصون تتفق مع اعتباراتهم العسكرية كقوات غزو في أراض غريبة، ومن أهم هذه العناصر المعمارية الأبراج الجانبية المستديرة الشاهقة. 
ومن بعد العرب انتشرت القلاع في أوربا وقد شيدها الغربيون في القمم المرتفعة المطلة على الوديان، أو فوق تلال صناعية بهذه الوديان كما شيدوها على قمم المرتفعات المطلة على وديان الأنهار مثل نهر الراين. وكانت تحيط بهذه القلاع عادة خنادق ملأى بالماء تمد فوقها جسور خشبية للعبور عليها وترفع بالبكر والحبال ولإغلاق الحصن بهذه الجسور عند الخطر. وقد أكثر الإنجليز والفرنسيون من بناء هذه القلاع. وفي إنجلترا ظهر أول تطور في بناء القلعة في برج لندن الشهير. ​ 

بعض الصور المتعلقة بالموضوع:​ 



 
برج لندن​ 





قلعة صيدا​ 
ثانيا : السدود ​ 
حاجز يقام على نهير أو نهر لتخزين الماء ورفع مستواه. وأكثر الأسباب شيوعا لبناء السدود هي: تركيز السقوط الطبيعي للمياه في موقع معين وبالتالي يصبح من الممكن توليد الكهرباء، وتوجيه المياه من الأنهار إلى القنوات ونظم الري وتوريد المياه، وزيادة أعماق النهر لأغراض ملاحية، والتحكم في تدفق النهر أثناء الفيضان والجفاف وإقامة بحيرات صناعية لأغراض ترفيهية. وهنالك الكثير من السدود التي تقوم بالعديد من هذه الوظائف. 
ويؤثر التحكم في الماء واستخدامه عن طريق السدود تأثيرا عميقا على الإمكانات الاقتصادية لمناطق واسعة. فمن بين المراحل الأولى لتطوير أية دولة نامية اكتساب القدرة على استخدام السدود في توليد الطاقة والإنتاج الزراعي والوقاية من الفيضانات. 
السدود القديمة 
يعود تاريخ السدود إلى قرون بعيدة. فقد أقيم أول سد معروف منذ حوالي 4000 عام قبل الميلاد، وكان لتحويل مجرى نهر النيل في مصر من أجل إنشاء مدينة ممفيس. كما بنى البابليون سدودا كجزء من نظم الري بهدف تحويل بقاع غير منتجة إلى سهول خصبة قادرة على استيعاب عدد كبير من السكان. ولكن بسبب الفيضانات الدورية، فإن القليل جدا من السدود هي التي مازالت موجودة. 
ولقد بنى الرومان سدودا في جميع مقاطعات إمبراطوريتهم. فشيدوا سدودا في سوريا وأفريقيا الشمالية وأسبانيا وإيطاليا. وغالبا ما كانت هذه السدود تبنى بحائطين حجريين مع فراغ فيما بينهما. وكان هذا الفراغ يملأ بمواد قليلة الكلفة كالتراب أو الحجارة الصغيرة المتنوعة. 
وفي القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد بنى اليمنيون سدا في مأرب كان الأكثر شهرة عبر التاريخ. وبعد بنائه تمت زيادة ارتفاعه من أجل حبس مياه الفيضانات في الوادي لفترات طويلة، وذلك بهدف سقي المزيد من الأراضي بواسطة نظام قنوات ويمثل الوادي فيها القناة الرئيسية. وقد حصل الدمار النهائي للسد قبل ربع قرن تقريبا من مولد النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وفي حين أن الري في اليمن كان يرتبط بسد واحد كبير، فإن الأنباط بنوا آلافا من السدود الصغيرة الهضبية. ويقع كل سد منها وراء الآخر على امتداد الوادي، وذلك بهدف حبس أو تحويل مجرى المياه التي تتدفق أسبوعا أو أسبوعين كل سنة. ومنذ القرن الثاني قبل الميلاد وحتى بداية القرن الأول، طور أنباط جنوب فلسطين والأردن زراعة مزدهرة على أساس الري بواسطة الأودية. 
وفي القرن الثالث الميلادي شيد الساسانيون الكثير من السدود في إيران، متأثرين إلى حد كبير بالسدود الرومانية. ففي عام 259م وقَع الامبراطور الروماني فاليريانوس مع جيشه المؤلف من سبعين ألف رجل في الأسر عند الفرس تحت حكم شاهبور لار. وقد تم إرسال الأسرى الرومان إلى العمل في تشييد سد نهر قارون. وقد بلغ طول هذا السد (520) مترا، مع نواة بناء بالحجارة الصغيرة الملتصقة بواسطة الملاط الهيدرولي. وكان جسمه مؤلفا من مجموعة كبيرة من الكتل الحجرية المرتكزة في أمكنتها بواسطة الملاط والكلاليب الحديدية المثبتة في الرصاص. وما زال هذا السد قائما حتى الآن. 
وقد تم تشييد سدود أخرى لاحقا خلال فترة حكم الساسانيين، منها بشكل خاص سد الأهواز الذي كان طوله يزيد على (90) مترا وسمكه يبلغ حوالي (8) أمتار. ​ 
السدود في العصور الإسلامية 
قد استمر الحفاظ على السدود الرومانية والساسانية خلال العصور الإسلامية. وكانت الحاجة إلى الري والطاقة كبيرة إلى حد أصبحت معه بناء السدود ضرورة. وقد هدفت بعض هذه السدود إلى تحويل مياه الأنهار في القنوات. ويمثل السد المبني لتحويل نهر العظيم نموذجا لهذه السدود. وخط البناء في هذا السد غير مستقيم، وهو محاولة لاستخدام الشكل الطبيعي للموقع بأكبر قدر ممكن من الفائدة. والجسم الرئيس لهذا السد هو حائط حجري يبلغ طوله (175) مترا وينعطف نحو الغرب بزاوية قائمة، ثم يمتد على مسافة (55) مترا ليشكل حافة قناة مسماة نهر البت. وللسد ارتفاع أقصى يبلغ حوالي (15) مترا تقريبا، لكن هذا الارتفاع يتناقص بسرعة على الجوانب المنخفضة. وفي الواقع يبلغ ارتفاع السد أربعة أمتار فقط على مسافة (45) مترا، انطلاقا من الطرف الشرقي. ويمثل المقطع المستعرض لجزئه الأوسط رسما صحيحا لشبه منحرف يبلغ سمكه ثلاثة أمتار في رأسه و(15) مترا في قاعدته. والجانب الداخلي للسد عمودي، أما الخارجي فهو مبني بانحدار منتظم، وله شكل مدرج. وقد تم بناء السد بأكمله بكتل حجرية مرت بطة فيما بينها بواسطة أوتاد من الرصاص. وقد استخدمت في السد العظيم كبديل عن وصلات الملاط. وما زالت آثاره باقية في ذلك المكان الذي يترك فيه مجرى الماء الهضبات المسماة بجبل حمرين. 
وفي إيران، أضاف المهندسون المسلمون سدودا إلى النظام الساساني الموجودة سابقا. كما تم بناء سد جديد، يحمل اسم بول -أ- بولاتي، في مدينة ششتار على نهر قارون. وكان مخصصا بشكل أساسي لتأمين الطاقة للطواحين. وقد أقيمت هذه الطواحين في أنفاق محفورة داخل الصخر في كل طرف من السد، وكانت مياهه تؤمن ارتفاع سقوط ضروري لإدارة الطواحين. وهناك مثال آخر يقدمه جسر سد ديزفول، الذي كان مستخدما لتأمين الطاقة لعجلة هيدرولية كبيرة، كانت آليتها ترفع الماء إلى (25) مترا وتقدم الخدمات لجميع بيوت المدينة. 
وفي عهد عضد الدولة البويهي تم بناء سد بند -أ- أمير حوالي عام 349هـ / 960 م على نهر الكر في مقاطعة فرس بين مدينتي شيراز وإصطخر. وقد وصف الجغرافي المقدسي في كتابه أحسن التقاسيم السد بعد فترة قصيرة من بنائه، فأورد أن عضد الدولة قد سد النهر بين شيراز وإصطخر بحائط كبير مؤلف من كتل حجرية صلبة مثبتة بالملاط ومدعمة بأوتاد من الرصاص. ويبلغ ارتفاعه (10) أمتار تقريبا وعرضه حوالي (75) مترا. وقد شكلت المياه المتجمعة وراء السد بحيرة كبيرة. وأقيمت على ضفتي هذا السد سواقي مائية مشابهة للسواقي الموجودة في كازاخستان. وفوق كل ساقية أقيمت مطحنة. وكانت المياه تجري في القنوات وتسقي ثلاثمائة قرية موجودة في الوادي. 
وفي أسبانيا شيدت العديد من السدود، وقد تم بناء عدد كبير منها إبان حكم الأمويين في الأندلس. فعلى امتداد تلك المرحلة كلها تم على سبيل المثال، بناء العديد من السدود الصغيرة، على نهر توريا الذي يبلغ طوله (150) ميلا ويجري من بلنسية باتجاه البحر الأبيض المتوسط. وتقع ثمانية من هذه السدود على مسافة عدة كيلومترات من نهر في منطقة بلنسية، وهي تستخدم من أجل نظام الري المحلي. كما أن بعض القنوات تحمل الماء إلى منطقة أكثر بعدا، وبخاصة إلى حقول الأرز البلنسية. 
وتتشابه جميع السدود الأندلسية في بنائها، فهي منخفضة، وجوانبها الداخلية عمودية، أما الخارجية فهي مدرجة. ونواتها مصنوعة من حجارة صغيرة متنوعة ومن الملاط، وإنشاءاتها مكسوة بكتل حجرية ضخمة مثبتة بواسطة الملاط. وتوجد في قنوات التصريف بوابات تحكم تسمح لفائض الماء بالعودة إلى النهر وذلك بواسطة عمليات اعتيادية. ويتم فتحها إلى الحد الأقصى، وفق الظروف، لتفريغ ما يسبب انسداد القنوات. وتقوم بوابات التحكم هذه بمنع الطين والوحل اللذين يتجمعان وراء السد من إعاقة عملية سحب الماء ومن إغلاق القنوات نفسها. 
وأساسات هذه السدود ضخمة، والبناء الحجري لإنشاءاتها يمتد على مسافة خمسة أمتار تقريبا في مجرى النهر، وهو مدعم بركائز خشبية كبيرة. وهذه الأساسات الضخمة بالقياس إلى السدود القليلة الارتفاع، ضرورية لمقاومة الفيضانات الكبيرة، كفيضانات توريا على سبيل المثال، التي تهدد بإغراق السدود بالمياه على ارتفاعات تزيد على خمسة أمتار. وعلى السدود أن تصمد أمام تدفق الماء والحجارة والصخور والأشجار المقتلعة بفعل التيار. وبفضل قلة ارتفاعها وشكلها الموسع ونظرا لكونها قد نفذت على أساسات عميقة وصلبة للغاية، فإن السدود المبنية على نهر توريا كانت قادرة على البقاء على امتداد القرون في مثل هذه الظروف الصعبة للغاية. 
ولقد راعى المهندسون المسلمون عند تشييدهم السدود ألا تدمر أساساتها على مر السنين بالطاقة الناتجة من اندفاع الماء من فوق قمة السد. ففي السد الذي بناه المسلمون على نهر سيغورة بالقرب من مدينة مرسية جعل الجانب الخارجي من السد ذا سطح كبير. ومن ثم فالماء المنسكب من قمة السد يسقط عموديا من ارتفاع خمسة أمتار تقريبا على أرضية يبلغ عرضها ثمانية أمتار وتمتد على طول السد كله. 
وتستخدم هذه الأرضية لتبديد طاقة الماء المنسكب من قمة السد. بعد ذلك يلتحق الماء بأسفل السد من الجانب الخارجي متبعا مقاطع أفقية ومقاطع أخرى خفيفة الانحدار. وبهذه الطريقة، يعمل السد بأكمله كمصرف للمياه الفائضة، وتتبدد الطاقة التي تحملها المياه، مما يخفف كثيرا من خطر خراب الأساسات في الجانب الخارجي. 
إن هذا المثال، بالإضافة إلى الكثير من الأمثلة الأخرى التي نستطيع ذكرها، يظهر بوضوح أن المسلمين كانوا يملكون فهما وإدراكا تجريبيا للمسائل الهيدرولية. ​ 
السدود الحديثة 
تقسم السدود الحديثة على أساس الشكل الهيكلي لها والمواد المستخدمة في إنشائها. والأنواع الرئيس ية للسدود هي: السدود الثقيلة، والقناطر والسدود المدعمة والجسور. وعادة ما تستخدم الخرسانة في إقامة الثلاثة أنواع الأولى. وقد يوجد بناء واحد يحتوي على نوع أو أكثر من هذه السدود. فعلى سبيل المثال، قد يحتوي السد المقوس على سد ثقيل وقنطرة لتحقيق ثبات معين، كما قد يوجد بالجسر جزء خرسانة وجزء من سد ثقيل يحتوي على قنوات لتصريف المياه الفائضة. وهناك اعتبارات اقتصادية وأخرى هندسية تحدد اختيار نوع السد المناسب لمنطقة معينة. وتعتمد تكاليف أنواع السدود المختلفة على مدى توافر مواد البناء وقرب وسائل النقل. وغالبا ما تحدد شروط وضع الأساسات نوع السد الذي سيتم بناؤه في منطقة بعينها. 
ففي السد الثقالي يقوم ثقل السد بمهمة احتواء ضغط الماء وبهدف الحصول على تدعيم إضافي، تضاف أحيانا زافرات إلى الجانب الخارجي من السد. حتى لا يحدث تصدع في الأساسات بفعل التآكل المستمر. أما السدود المدعمة فهي مخصصة لتقاوم بشكل أفضل قوة الماء والوحل والطين بواسطة فعل عقد أفقي. وهي تصلح بخاصة في المواقع القليلة الطول بالمقارنة مع الارتفاع، وكذلك حيث تكون جوانب الوادي مؤلفة من صخور صلبة تقاوم قوة الدفع الشديدة في دعامتي العقد. ​ 
صور متعلقة بالمفهوم:​ 




سد هوفر في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية​ 




سد سيوند​ 
ثالثا : الطواحين ​ 
آلة تحول الرياح إلى طاقة مفيدة، وتكتسب هذه الطاقة من قوة دفع الرياح التي تؤثر على ريش المراوح المائلة التي تتشعب من عمود قائم. وقد يكون هذا العمود متصلا بإحدى الماكينات التي تستخدم في أداء بعض الأعمال مثل طحن الحبوب أو ضخ المياه أو توليد الكهرباء. وعندما يوصل العمود بمضخة مثلا، يطلق على هذه الآلة طاحونة الهواء، ولكن عندما يستخدم في توليد الكهرباء، فإنه يعرف باسم مولد توربينات يعمل بالرياح. 
الطواحين القديمة 
يرجع تاريخ الطواحين الهوائية إلى زمن بعيد، وكانت الطواحين الهوائية معروفة في سيستان قبل مجيء الإسلام، وسيستان هذه هي الجزء الواقع في أقصى الغرب من أفغانستان الحديثة. كما استخدمت طواحين بسيطة في فارس -إيران حاليا- في القرن السابع الميلادي، بغرض الري وطحن الحبوب. وقد كانت العجلة التي تحمل ريش المراوح في هذه الطواحين القديمة أفقية ويسندها عمود قائم. وقد كانت هذه الطواحين غير ناجحة نسبيا. وعلى الرغم من ذلك، فقد انتشر هذا النوع في الصين والشرق الأوسط بأسره. ​ 
الطواحين في العصور الإسلامية 
ظهرت الطواحين لأول مرة في العالم الإسلامي في القرن الأول للهجرة. فقد ذكر المسعودي في كتابه مروج الذهب أن أحد الفرس أشار على الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أن يقوم بإنشاء طاحونة هوائية. فوافق الخليفة على طلبه وسمح له بتحقيق حلمه. 
ثم ما لبثت أن انتشرت الطواحين الهوائية حتى أضحت سمة رئيسية لجميع المدن الزراعية الإسلامية لكي يكون بإمكانها إطعام الأعداد الكبيرة من سكانها وإعداد منتجات جاهزة من أجل تجارة رائجة. وقد كانت جميع التجمعات السكانية الكبيرة في مدن مثل بغداد و القاهرة و قرطبة تحصل على تموينها بالطحين الوارد من الطواحين. وكل طاحونة منها كانت تحتوي على مجموعتين من حجري الرحى، وباستطاعتها إنتاج عشرة أطنان من الطحين في أربع وعشرين ساعة. 
وكانت الطواحين الهوائية المعروفة آنذاك مركبة على قواعد مبنية بشكل خاص على أبراج القصور وعلى قمم الهضاب. وكانت تتألف من غرفة علوية يركب فيها حجرا الرحى، ومن غرفة سفلية يقع فيها الدوار. وكان الم حور الأفقي يحمل اثني عشر ذراعا أو ستة أذرع مغطاة بطبقتين من قماش أو جلد. 
وكانت جدران الغرفة السفلية مثقوبة بأقنية على شكل قمع يكون طرفه الضيق موجها نحو الداخل، وذلك من أجل زيادة سرعة الريح التي تعمل على إدارة الأجنحة. 
وكانت نوعية حجارة الرحى أساسية في عملية الطحن. فالحجارة هذه يجب أن تكون صلبة ومتجانسة التركيب، لكي لا تنفصل عنها قطع حصى فتختلط مع الطحين. وقد كانت الحجارة الواردة من مناطق معينة مفضلة على غيرها. ففي تونس ، كانت حجارة الرحى تقطع من الجبال المحيطة بمنطقة مجانة، وتصدر إلى أفريقيا الشمالية كلها. وكانت مشهورة بقدرتها على الاستمرار في العمل لمدة تعادل فترة حياة إنسان. ولم تكن بحاجة إلى تقويم، نظرا لشدة صلابتها ولدقة حبيباتها. 
أما الحجارة السوداء الموجودة في الجزيرة في بلاد ما بين النهرين، فكانت تسمى حجارة الطواحين، وكانت تستخدم دائما في الطواحين التي كانت تزود العراق بالطحين. أما الحجارة المخصصة لطواحين خراسان فكانت تستخرج من منجم يقع في هضاب بالقرب من مدينة هراة. 
أما بالنسبة للطواحين المائية فقد انتشرت في الديار الإسلامية في القرن الثاني الهجري / الثامن الميلادي. ففي عام 134 هـ / 751 م، وبعد معركة أطلخ، أدخل أسرى الحرب الصينيون صناعة الورق إلى مدينة سمرقند . وكان هذا الورق يصنع وفق الطريقة الصينية من قماش وقطع خرق وكتان أو قنب. وبعد ذلك العام بفترة قصيرة من الزمن، تم بناء طواحين لإنتاج الورق في بغداد، والقاهرة، ودمشق وذلك وفق نموذج طواحين سمرقند. 
وكانت المنتجات المصنوعة بواسطة هذه الطواحين تحضر بمساعدة مطارق آلية تعمل بالطاقة التي يوفرها الماء، وهي الطريقة المستخدمة في الصين منذ زمن طويل. ولقد أشار البيروني في كتابه الجماهر أن الذهب الخام كان يسحق بهذه الطريقة، على غرار ما كان يفعله صناع سمرقند عند طرقهم للكتان من أجل تحضير الورق. كما كانت طاقة الماء تستخدم أيضا في العالم الإسلامي لصنع القماش والثياب، ولنشر الخشب، ولتحويل قصب السكر. 
وقد ذكر المقدسي في كتابه أحسن التقاسيم أن نهر دجلة عند منبعه بإمكانه أن يدير مطحنة واحدة. ولقد وصلت الخبرة بالعلماء المسلمين بشأن الطواحين المائية أنهم كانوا يقومون بتقدير الأنهار تبعا لطاقتها بهدف بناء طواحين. ولقد أشار الإصطخري في كتابه "المسالك والممالك" أن تيار نهر بسيل في مقاطعة كرمان الإيرانية كان بإمكانه تشغيل عشرين طاحونة على الأقل. ولقد ذكر الإدريسي في القرن السادس للهجرة / الثاني عشر الميلادي في كتابه نزهة المشتاق أنه كان يوجد على سد قرطبة في أسبانيا، ثلاثة إنشاءات يتضمن كل واحد منها أربع طواحين. 
وكانت الطواحين المائية هذه على طرازين أحدها ذو عجلة تجديف عمودي مثبتة على محور أفقي فوق مجرى الماء. وإطاره مقسم إلى حجرات، ويتم تغذيتها بالماء من فوق. وعادة، يأتي الماء من قناة اصطناعية أو من قناة صرف طاحونة. وتتولد طاقتها بشكل كامل تقريبا عن سرعة الماء، لذلك فهي تتأثر بالتغيرات الفصلية في منسوب مجرى الماء الذي عليه يتم تركيبها. بالإضافة إلى ذلك، قد ينخفض مستوى الماء، فتبقى المجاديف جزئيا أو كليا خارج الماء. كما أن فعالية عجلة التجديف قد تنخفض حتى 22 بالمائة تقريبا، لأن القسم الأكبر من الطاقة المنتجة يتبدد بسبب التداوم والاحتكاكات . 
أما الطراز الآخر، فهو عجلة مجاديف مقوسة أو مجوفة، والعجلة مركبة في الطرف الأسفل من محور عمودي، وموضوعة داخل أسطوانة ينصب فيها الماء بشكل متسلسل من مستوى عال. والماء الصادر عن فتحة موجودة في أسفل الخزان يكون موجها نحو المجاديف. 
ويتطلب هذان الطرازان من العجلات العمودية مسننتين لنقل الطاقة إلى الطاحونة. فهما يحتويان على عجلة مسننة عمودية مثبتة على أحد طرفي المحور وموجهة نحو الطاحونة. وهي تنشبك مع ترس فناري يمر محوره العمودي عبر أرضية الطاحونة، وعبر حجر الرحى السفلي الثابت، والمحور مثبت في حجر الرحى العلوي المتحرك. ويتم إدخال القمح إلى تجويف الحجر العلوي انطلاقا من عين الطاحونة. 
كما وجدت أنواع أخرى من الطواحين تثبت بعجلات مائية على الجسور حتى يمكن تحريكها إلى منتصف مجاري المياه والاستفادة من سرعة التيار في فترات انخفاض منسوب الماء. وقد كانت السدود تشيد من أجل تأمين الطاقة الإضافي ة الضرورية لتشغيل الطواحين وآلات رفع الماء. غير أنه وجدت طواحين في منطقة البصرة تعمل بواسطة المد والجزر . ولم يعرف هذا النوع من الطواحين في أوروبا إلا بعد قرن من الزمان. ​ 
الطواحين الأوروبية 
تم تطوير الطواحين البرجية في فرنسا، في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي، وهي تتكون من برج حجري يعلوه غطاء خشبي دوار تتشعب منه ما بين أربعة وثمانية ريش هوائية يبلغ طول كل منها من 3 إلى 9 من العمود. وتغطى الإطارات الخشبية للريش إما بنوع معين من القماش أو تزود بمصاريع خشبية. وتنتقل طاقة العمود الدوار لأسفل عبر نظام معين من العدد والريش إلى آليات الطاحونة في قاعدة المبنى. 
ثم أنشئت طواحين أخرى في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي للقيام بالعديد من المهام مثل ضخ ماء البحر من الأراضي التي تقع أسفل مستوى البحر ونشر الخشب وصناعة الورق وعصر الزيوت من البذور وطحن العديد من المواد المختلفة. وبحلول القرن التاسع عشر، كان الهولنديون قد أقاموا حوالي تسعة آلاف طاحونة. 
وخلال تلك الفترة أدخلت العديد من التعديلات على الطواحين ومن بين التعديلات الكبرى التي أجريت على الطواحين اختراع الذيل المروحي وهي آلة اخترعت عام 1158هـ / 1745 م وهي تدير الريش المروحية أتوماتيكيا. وفي عام 1185هـ / 1772 م، اخترعت الريش الزنبركية. ويتكون هذا النوع من الريش من مصاريع خشبية يمكن التحكم في فتحاتها سواء يدويا أو أتوماتيكيا للحفاظ على سرعة ثابتة للطاحونة في الرياح ذات السرعات المختلفة. ومن بين التعديلات الأخرى التي تم إجراؤها وضع كوابح هوائية لإيقاف دوران الريش واستخدام رقائق معدنية على شكل مراوح بدلا من الريش المعهودة مما يزيد من إمكانية الاستفادة من الطواحين أثناء الرياح الخفيفة. 
وفي العقد التاسع من القرن التاسع عشر، استخدمت الدانمارك لأول مرة توربينات الرياح في توليد الكهرباء وما زالت تستخدم هذه الطريقة على نطاق واسع حتى الآن. وقد قامت مولدات توربينية صغيرة تعمل بالرياح بإمداد العديد من المناطق الريفية بالكهرباء حتى الثلاثينات من هذا القرن عندما مدت خطوط الطاقة عبر الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وخلال هذه الفترة أيضا، تم إنشاء توربينات ضخمة تعمل بالرياح. ​ 

بعض الصور المتعلقة بالمفهوم:​ 


 
​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*التكملة ..........*

رابعا : القباب​ 
نوع من البناء المحدوب الذي له شكل كرة مشطورة عند وسطها، كما قد تكون القبة في شكل بيضاوي مشطور عند وسطه، أو في شكل مخروطي أو حلزوني. وقد تكون القبة من خشب أو لبن أو طين وحجر، أو من أسمنت أو من زجاج يسمح بإدخال ضوء الشمس. 
تاريخ القباب 
استخدمت القباب في القديم كسقف للأكواخ الدائرية المبنية بالطوب اللبن في منطقة الجزيرة - العراق حاليا - منذ حوالي ستة آلاف عام مضت. وفي القرن الرابع عشر قبل الميلاد، بنى اليونانيون مقابر مسقفة بقباب منحدرة على شكل مدبب، وفيما عدا ذلك، لم تحظ القباب بأية أهمية في العمارة اليونانية القديمة. 
وقد طور الرومان القباب الحجرية في أفضل صورها وظهر أوج ذلك التطور في معبد البانثيون الذي بناه الإمبراطور حادريان بين عامي (118-128 ميلادية)، حيث ترتكز القبة على أسطوانة دائرية ضخمة يبلغ سمكها ستة أمتار تخفي ثمانية دعامات حجرية متداخلة وترتفع القبة بمقدار (43) مترا مكونة نصف كرة تامة بينما يوجد في منتصفها شكل دائري كبير يسمح بمرور الضوء . 
واستمر استخدام القباب في العصر النصراني المبكر في المباني المعمارية الدائرية والصغيرة نسبيا مثل الأضرحة وبيوت المعمودية حيث يعمد النصارى. وهناك نموذج حي على ذلك ألا وهو كنيسة سانتا كوستانزا التي يرجع تاريخها إلى عام 350 ميلادية بروما وقد كانت هذه الكنيسة أساسا مقبرة كونستاتيا ابنة الإمبراطور قسطنطين الأكبر. وقد تميز المعماريون البيزنطيون بروح الابتكار العالية في استخدام القباب. ففي العاصمة البيزنطية القسطنطينية، بنيت سلسلة من الكنائس المقببة وقد بلغت أوج ذروتها متمثلة في كنيسة آيا صوفيا التي بنيت بين عامي 532 و537 ميلادية. وقد بناها الإمبراطور جوستينيان الأول. ويبلغ عرض قمتها المسطحة (31) مترا وتحيط بها النوافذ من قاعدتها وترتكز على أربعة مثلثات كروية يسندها دعامات خارجية ضخمة وسلسلة من الأشكال شبه المقببة. ​ 
القباب في العصور الإسلامية 
ارتبطت القباب في العصور الإسلامية بالمساجد. ويرجع سبب ارتباط القبة بالمساجد أنها تمثل الفضاء الرحب والسماء الواسعة التي توحي بالمعاني الروحية، وكذلك تساعد على إشاعة الهواء في المعابد التي تخلو من النوافذ. كما أن شكلها المقوس الأجوف يساعد على تجميع الأصوات أثناء الصلاة. 
والقباب من الأشكال الدخيلة على المساجد. فالمسجد الذي بناه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة كان ساحة مسورة مسقوفة بسعف النخل المحمولة على جذوع النخل. وكذلك كانت جميع المساجد التي بنيت على عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والخلفاء الراشدين من بعده. 
أما تاريخ أول قبة مسجد في الإسلام فهي قبة الصخرة الشريفة التي تعتلي المسجد الذي سمي باسمها والموجود بساحة المسجد الأقصى وذلك عام 72هـ / 691 م. وقد أخذت قياسات هذه القبة من قياسات قبة كنيسة القيامة التي كانت تمثل رمزا دينيا هاما في بيت المقدس. ولقد كان لهذه القبة أثر بالغ في نفوس المسلمين، مما ساهم بعد ذلك أن تصبح القباب سمة من سمات المساجد. 
تاج محل بالهند 
وبعد فتح العثمانيين القسطنطينية عام 857هـ / 1453 م، تحولت آيا صوفيا إلى مسجد وأصبحت نموذجا يحتذى لعدد من المساجد المقببة الكبرى التي بنيت في كافة أنحاء الدولة العثمانية على مر القرون. ثم ما لبثت فكرة القباب أن انتقلت إلى الأضرحة، ثم القصور، وبعد ذلك أضحت سمة من سمات العمارة الإسلامية. وتعتبر أكثر المباني المعمارية الإسلامية شهرة تاج محل في أجرا بالهند والذي بناه الحاكم المغولي شاه جهان بين عامي 1040هـ-1631م / 1058 هـ-1648م. كضريح لزوجته، وترتفع قبته الرخامية البيضاء الممتلئة قليلا على أسطوانة طويلة فوق مبنى واسع متساوي الأضلاع. ​ 
قبة الصخرة المشرفة 
هي أول قبة بنيت لمسجد في الإسلام، وهي القبة التي تعتلي المسجد الأقصى. قام على بنائها الخليفة الأموي عبد الملك بن مروان عام 72هـ رغبة منه أن يضاهي قبة مسجد القيامة التي يحج إليها النصارى. ولقد خشي أن تؤثر ضخامة هذه الكنيسة في قلوب المسلمين، فاعتزم أن يبني قبة مثلها وأحسن منها فنصب على الصخرة قبة وبالغ في حجمها وزخارفها. ولقد كانت هذه القبة مصنوعة من الخشب وتقطعها الصفائح من معدن الرصاص وفوقها ألواح من النحاس المذهب. وكان قطر القبة من الداخل (20) مترا و(40) سم، وارتفاعها (20) متر و(30) سم. وهي مبنية على قاعدة مستديرة مكونة من أربع دعائم كبيرة بين كل دعامة وأخرى ثلاثة أعمدة وفوق الجميع (16) عقد ا مدببا، ويعلو هذه العقود رقبة أسطوانية الشكل فيها (16) نافذة. وتعتبر هذه الرقبة قاعدة للقبة المستديرة العلوية وقطاعها نصف دائري من الخارج يحيط به ثمانية أضلاع يفصل بعضها عن بعض عمودان يحملان ثلاثة عقود. 
ولقد نالت هذه القبة على مر العصور من إصلاحات وترميمات وإضافات ما لم تشهده قبة أخرى مماثلة. فقد قام الوليد بن عبد الملك في عام 86هـ / 705 م باستخراج ما على القبة من الذهب وسكه نقودا أنفقت على ترميم المسجد والقبة. وفي عام 216هـ / 831 م قام الخليفة المأمون بن هارون الرشيد بترميم القبة وما خرب من المسجد. ثم في عام 301هـ / 913 م أمرت أم الخليفة المقتدر بصنع أبواب القبة من خشب التنوب . 
ويصف المقدسي القبة عام 407هـ / 1016 م في كتابه أحسن التقاسيم: فيذكر "أنها على بيت مثمن بأربعة أبواب، كل باب يقابل مرقاة: باب القبلي، باب إسرافيل، باب الصور، باب النساء يفتح إلى الغرب، جميعها مذهبة، في وجه كل واحد باب ظريف من خشب التنوب أمرت بهن أم المقتدر بالله. وعلى أبواب الصفاف أبواب أيضا سواذج . داخل البيت ثلاثة أروقة دائرة على أعمدة معجونة من أجل الرخام وأحسنه، وهي لا نظير لها. قد عقدت عليها أروقة داخلها رواق آخر مستدير على الصخرة. لا مثمن، على أعمدة معجونة بقناطر مدورة فوق هذه منطقة متعالية في الهواء فيها طيقان كبار، والقبة فوق المنطقة طولها من القاعدة الكبرى مع السَّفود في الهواء مائة ذراع ترى فوقها من البعد سفودا حسنا طول قامة وبسطة. والقبة على عظمها ملبسة بالنحاس المذهب. والقبة ثلاث سافات: الأولى من ألواح مزوقة والثانية من أعمدة الحديد قد شبكت لئلا تميلها الأرياح، ثم الثالثة من خشب عليها الصفائح وفي وسطها طريق إلى عند السفود يصعدها الصناع لتفقدها ورمها، فإذا بزغت عليها الشمس أشرقت القبة وتلألأت المنطقة ورأيت شيئا عجيبا، وعلى الجملة لم أر في الإسلام ولا سمعت أن في الشرق مثل هذه القبة". 
وفي عام 413هـ / 1022 م أعاد الخليفة العبيدي الظاهر ترميم القبة وبعض سور المسجد الذي تصدع. والشكل الذي صارت عليه القبة منذ ذلك الوقت هو من آثار ذلك الترميم. ولكن منذ عام 669هـ / 1 270 م وما بعدها تعاقب ملوك الأيوبيين ابتداء من الملك العادل وحتى الملك العزيز على تزيين القبة ونقش الكتابات عليها وزخرفتها بالرسوم الجميلة. كما جاء من سلاطين المماليك أيضا الملك العادل زين الدين كتبغا الذي جدد نقوشها عام 694هـ / 1284 م ثم جاء الملك الناصر محمد ابن الملك المنصور قلاوون فجدد الزخارف الذهبية في القبة والمسجد. 
وفي عام 836هـ / 1432 م في زمن الملك الأشرف برسباي، أوقف الأمير أرقماز الجلباني قراسنقر الظاهري ضياعا للعناية بالقبة. وفي عام 852 هـ / 1448 م في أيام الملك الظاهر جقمق، دخل بعض أبناء الأعيان لصيد الحمام في مسجد الصخرة، فأحرقوا بشموعهم جانبا من القبة، فقام ناظر الحرم يومئذ القاضي شمس الدين الحموي بإطفاء الحريق، وأصلح القبة بالمال الذي أخذه أجرة له وعضدها بألواح الرصاص، فعادت أحسن مما كانت قبل الحريق. 
وفي عام 872هـ / 1467 م أمر الملك الأشرف قايتباي المحمودي بصنع الأبواب النحاسية التي عند مدخل القبة من جهة الغرب. وفي عام 945هـ / 1542 م أعاد السلطان سليمان ابن السلطان سليم الأول -العثماني- عمارة الباب الشمالي للمسجد وصنع له (26) نافذة من الذهب و 3 أبواب من النحاس. وفي عام 1020هـ / 1611 م وضع السلطان أحمد ابن السلطان محمد خان -العثماني- في القبة قنديلين بسلاسل من الذهب الخالص، وكتب على القنديلين الكلمات التالية: "الله، محمد، أبو بكر، عمر، عثمان، علي، الحسن، الحسين" وكتب في أسفل كل من القنديلين اسمه. وفي عام 1117هـ / 1705 م قام محافظ القدس الشريف قرة قولاق حاجي مصطفى باشا بترميم القبة والمسجد بإشراف تابعه حسين آغا. وفي عام 1291هـ / 1874 م أصلح السلطان عبد العزيز في عهده السقف الخشبي المثمن للقبة. وفي عام 1292هـ / 1875 م أمر السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني بتجديد عمارة الباب الغربي للمسجد وفرشه بالسجاد العجمي الذي ما يزال فيه حتى اليوم، كما أمر رحمه الله بكتابة سورة يس حول رقبة القبة. وقد طبخت حروف هذه الصورة بالقيشاني من قبل مصطفى علي أفندي. 
وفي عام 1357هـ / 1938 م أمر مفتي فلسطين السيد محمد أمين الحسيني بترميم ما خرب من المسجد والقبة بواسطة لجنة أرسلها الملك فاروق الأول ملك مصر. وفي عام 1378هـ / 1958 م ألف الملك حسين بن طلال، ملك المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، لجنة ق امت بترميم القبة وتقويتها من الداخل بخشب جديد، واستبدلت بالرصاص القديم ألواحا من الألومنيوم المذهب وقامت هذه اللجنة بتقوية أساسات المسجد ونزعت ثلاثة أعمدة قديمة تالفة ووضعت مكانها أعمدة جديدة. ​ 
قبة النسر 
هي القبة التي تعتلي الجامع الأموي بمدينة بدمشق . ويرجع تاريخ بنائها إلى أيام تاريخ بناء الجامع نفسه عام 67هـ / 687 م. ولما أقيم هيكل الجامع عمد الوليد بن عبد الملك سادس خلفاء بني أمية إلى رفع القبة وأرادها عالية شامخة، بيد أنه ما كاد البناءون ينتهون من بنائها حتى سقطت، فشق ذلك على الوليد، فجاءه بنّاء من أهل دمشق وعرض على الخليفة أن يبنيها من جديد واشترط أن يعطى عهدا لله أن لا يشترك معه غيره في بنائها، فأجيب إلى ذلك. فقام هذا البنّاء بحفر الأرض حتى بلغ الماء ثم وضع الأساس وغطاه بالحصر، ثم اختفى ولم يعده فطلبه الناس عاما كاملا دون أن يعثروا له على أثر، فلما كان بعد العام، أظهر نفسه، فلما أحضر إلى الوليد قال له الخليفة ما دعاك إلى ما صنعت؟ قال البنّاء: تخرج معي حتى أريك، فخرج الوليد والبناء والناس معهما، حتى كشف الحصر، فوجد البنيان قد انحط ونزل قليلا عما كان عليه من قبل. فقال الرجل: من هنا كان سقوط القبة، فابنوا الآن، فإنها لا تهوي إن شاء الله، وبالفعل، استقرت القبة بعد ذلك ولم تسقط. 
ولقد أراد الوليد بن عبد الملك أن يجعل لقبة جامع دمشق غطاء من الذهب الخالص ولكن عقلاء قومه ثنوه عن هذا الرأي وأقنعوه بأنه لو فعل ذلك لأفرغ خزانة الدولة من المال دون أن يبلغ غرضه. فأمر بأن يجعل غطاؤها من ألواح الرصاص. فجمع الناس الرصاص من كل مكان وبقي من سطح القبة قطعة لم يجدوا لها رصاصا إلا عند امرأة أبت أن تبيعه إلا بمثل زنته ذهبا، فلما سئل الوليد عن ذلك وافق على ما طلبته المرأة، فلما بلغها ذلك، قالت بل هو هدية مني إلى الجامع، فقيل لها: وكيف إذن ضننت به أولا إلا بوزنه ذهبا، فأجابت: إني ما أردت الذهب فعلا ولكني أحببت اختبار عدل الإسلام! وكانت هذه المرأة يهودية. 
وبقيت هذه القبة قائمة على بناء الوليد بن عبد الملك إلى عام 432هـ / 1040 م ثم التهمها الحريق الذي وقع في الجامع عام 461هـ / 1068 م، حيث سقطت سقوفه وتناثرت فصوصه المذهبة، وتغيرت معالمه، وتقلعت الفسيفساء التي كانت في أرضه وعلى جدرانه، وتبدلت بضدها. وقد كانت سقوفه كلها مذهبة، والجملونات من فوقها، وجدرانه مذهبة ملونة مصور فيها جميع بلاد الدنيا. وفي عام 475هـ / 1085 م جددت هذه القبة مع سقف المقصورة والطاقات ، وقد تم ذلك في عهد نظام الملك وزير ملكشاه السلجوقي. وفي عام 575هـ / 1179 م جدد السلطان صلاح الدين الأيوبي ركنين من أركانها. 
ولقد وصف ابن جبير في آواخر القرن السادس الهجري / الثاني عشر الميلادي، قبة النسر فقال: ".. وأعظم ما في هذا الجامع المبارك، قبة الرصاص المتصلة بالمحراب وسطه، سامية في الهواء، عظيمة الاستدارة، قد استقل بها هيكل عظيم هو أساس لها، يتصل من المحراب إلى الصحن. وتحته ثلاث قباب فيه، تتصل بالجدار الذي إلى الصحن وفيه تتصل بالمحراب، وقبة تحت قبة الرصاص بينها وبين القبة الرصاصية، قد اعترضت الهواء وسطه، فإذا استقبلتها أبصرت منظرا رائعا ومرأى هائلا يشبهه الناس بنسر طائر، كأن القبة رأسه والغارب جؤجؤه ونصف جدار البلاط عن يمين ونصف الثاني عن شمال جناحيه، وسعة هذا الغارب من جهة الصحن ثلاثون خطوة، فهم يعرفون الموضع من الجامع بالنسر لهذا التشبيه الواقع عليه.. ومن أي جهة استقبلت البلد ترى القبة في الهواء منيفة على كل علو، كأنها معلقة في الجو... وهذه القبة مستديرة كالكرة، وظاهرها من خشب قد شد بأضلاع من الخشب الضخام موثقة بنطق من الحديد ينعطف على ضلع عليها كالدائرة وتجتمع الأضلاع كلها في مركز دائرة من الخشب أعلاها، وداخل هذه القبة، وهو ما يلي الجامع المكرم خواتيم من الخشب منظم، بعضها ببعض قد اتصل اتصالا عجيبا. وهي كلها مذهبة بأبدع صنعة من التذهيب، مزخرفة التلوين بديعة القرنسة ، يرتمي الأبصار شعاع ذهبها. وتتحير الألباب في كيفية عقدها ووضعها لإفراط سموها، أبصرنا من تلك الخواتيم الخشبية خاتما مطروحا في جوف القبة، لم يكن طوله أقل من ستة أشبار في عرض أربعة، وهي تلوح في انتظامها للعين، كأن دور كل واحد منها شبر أو شبران، لعظم سموها، والقبة الرصاص محتوية على هذه القبة المذكورة وقد شدت أيضا بأضلاع عظيمة من الخشب الضخام موثقة الأوساط بنطق الحديد وعدد ها ثمان وأربعون ضلعا، بين كل ضلع وضلع أربعة أشبار، قد انعطفت انعطافا عجيبا واجتمعت أطرافها في مركز دائرة من الخشب أعلاها. ودور هذه القبة الرصاصية ثمانون خطوة وهي مائتا شبر وستون شبرا، والحال فيها أعظم من أن يبلغ وصفها وإنما هذا الذي ذكرناه نبذة يستدل بها على ما وراءها وتحت الغارب المستطيل المسمى "النسر" الذي تحت هاتين القبتين، مدخل عظيم هو سقف المقصورة، بينه وبينها سماء جص مزينة. وقد انتظم فيه من الخشب ما لا يحصى عدده وانعقد بعضها ببعض وتقوس بعضها على بعض وتركبت تركيبا هائلا منظره، وقد أدخلت في الجدار كله دعائم للقبتين المذكورتين وفي ذلك الجدار حجارة، كل واحد منها يزن قناطير مقنطرة لا تنقلها الفيلة فضلا عن غيرها". 
ولقد تصدى لإصلاح الجامع والقبة والعناية بهما على مر السنين ملوك المسلمين وأمراؤهم وأعيانهم وعامتهم. ففي عام 602هـ / 1205 م أصلحت عدة دعائم منها في الجهة الشمالية. وفي عام 611هـ / 1214 م أسندت بأربعة أوتاد من الخشب طول كل منها 32 ذراعا بذراع العمال، جيء بهذه الأوتاد من بساتين الغوطة، وفي عام 678هـ / 1279 م جددت فيها أربع دعائم من ناحية الغرب. 
ثم تعرض الجامع الأموي للحريق مرة ثانية في عام 740هـ / 1339 م إذ أن جماعة من رءوس النصارى اجتمعوا في كنيستهم وجمعوا من بينهم مالا جزيلا، فدفعوه إلى راهبين قدما عليها من بلاد الروم، يحسنان صناعة النفط ، اسم أحدهما ملاني والآخر عازر فعملا كحطا من نفط، وتلطفا حتى عملاه لا يظهر تأثيره إلا بعد أربع ساعات وأكثر من ذلك، فوضعاه في شقوق دكاكين التجار في سوق الرجال عند الدهشة في عدة دكاكين من آخر النهار، بحيث لا يشعر أحد بهما، وهما في زي المسلمين، فلما كان في أثناء الليل، لم يشعر الناس إلا والنار قد عملت في تلك الدكاكين حتى، تعلقت في درابزينات المئذنة الشرقية المتجهة إلى السوق المذكور، وأحرقت الدرابزينات. وجاء نائب السلطنة تنكز والأمراء، أمراء الألوف، وصعدوا إلى المنارة وهي تشتعل نارا. واحترسوا عن الجامع، فلم ينله شيء من الحريق. وأما المئذنة فإنها تفجرت أحجارها واحترقت السقالات التي تدل السلالم، فهدمت وأعيد بناؤها بحجارة جدد. وفي عام 1311هـ / 1893 م احترقت القبة فيما احترق من سائر الجامع، وأعيد بناء الجامع و القبة من جديد. وكان الانتهاء من البناء عام 1318هـ / 1900 م. ​ 
قبة الروضة الشريفة ​ 
هي من أشهر القباب وأقدسها عند المسلمين، وهي القبة التي تظلل ضريح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المدينة المنورة داخل المسجد النبوي الشريف وأول من بنى هذه القبة هو الكمال أحمد بن البرهان عبد القوي الربعي، ناظر مدينة قوص بمصر، وكان ذلك عام 678هـ / 1279 م في أيام الملك المنصور قلاوون الصالحي، وقبل هذا التاريخ لم يكن فوق الضريح الشريف إلا السقف العادي الذي كان مبنيا بالآجر تمييزا للحجرة الشريفة عن بقية المسجد. 
والقبة الوحيدة التي كانت في ذلك المسجد، هي تلك التي شادها الخليفة العباسي الناصر لدين الله في أوائل القرن السابع للهجرة / الثالث عشر الميلادي، وذلك لحفظ ذخائر الحرم، مثل المصحف الكريم العثماني وعدة صناديق كبار متقدمة التاريخ صنعت على ما ذكر السمهودي بعد عام 300 للهجرة. 
وسبب بناء قبة الروضة الشريفة أنه في عام 654هـ / 1256 م، بينما كان أحد خدم المسجد النبوي الكريم يشعل القناديل، علقت النار ببعض الأثاث وسرعان ما انتشرت حتى أتت على السقف وأتلفت جميع ما احتوى عليه المسجد الكريم: من المنبر النبوي الشريف والأبواب والخزائن والشبابيك والمقاصير والصناديق وما اشتملت عليه من كتب كثيرة، وكذلك كسوة الحجرة الطاهرة وكان عليها 16 ستارة أهديت إليها من الملوك والحكام والأعيان. والشيء الوحيد الذي سلم من هذا الحريق هو القبة وذلك لأنها كانت موجودة في وسط الجامع الشريف، فلم تدركها ألسنة اللهب. 
وقد كانت القبة في زمن الملك المنصور قلاوون الصالحي، مربعة الشكل عند رقبتها ومثمنة بأعلاها وقد بنيت بأخشاب رفعت على رءوس السواري، ومن فوق هذه الأخشاب ألواح من الرصاص. وفيها فتحة، إذا أطل منها الإنسان فإنه يرى سقف المسجد الأسفل. وحول هذه القبة على سقف المسجد ألواح من الرصاص مفروشة فيما قرب منها. ويحيط بالسقف وبالقبة درابزين من الخشب وفي أيام الملك الناصر حسن بن محمد بن قلاوون، اختلت ألواح الرصاص التي في القبة، وزالت عن مواضعها، فلما تولى الملك الأشرف شعبان بن حسين عام 765هـ / 1363 م أمر بتجديدها وإحكام ألواح الرصاص التي كانت قد اختلت فيها. وفي عام 881هـ / 1476 م في أيام السلطان الأشرف أبي النصر قايتباي، ظهر الخلل في بعض أخشاب هذه القبة، فقام متولي العمارة الشمر بن الزمن بإصلاحها، وعضدها بأخشاب سمرت معها، وأزال ما كان حولها من ألواح الرصاص التي بأعلى السطح التي بينها وبين الدرابزين المتقدم ذكره بعد أن أزال الدرابزين القديم وجعل مكانه آخر جديدا استحضره معه من بلاد مصر. 
وفي ليلة 13 رمضان عام 886هـ / 1481 م نزلت صاعقة على المسجد النبوي الشريف في المدينة المنورة، فأحرقت المئذنة والسقوف وأتت على ما فيه من خزائن وكتب ولم تبق سوى الجدران. 
وكانت هذه القبة التي أحرقتها الصاعقة تدعى "القبة الزرقاء" فأقيمت مكانها قبة جديدة، عرفت فيما بعد باسم "القبة البيضاء" وقد رفعت هذه القبة على دعائم وضعت بأرض المسجد الشريف وبنيت بطريقة العقد من الآجر وجعلت الدعائم المذكورة في موازاة الأساطين التي بينها وبين المقصورة التي كان قد أحدثها السلطان ركن الدين بيبرس عندما حج عام 667هـ / 1268 م. 
وأثناء العمل بإصلاح المسجد وقبته من أثر الحريق وجدوا في جدار المنارة الرئيسية عند هدمها خزانة، وضع الأقدمون بها أوراق المصاحف المحترقة في الحريق الأول، وسدوا عليها، فأخرجوا تلك الأوراق، ووضعوها في أعلى القبة المذكورة عند فتحها. فبدا في القبة تشقق، فأخرجوا تلك الأوراق منها. ولكن هذه القبة لم تتماسك طويلا، إذ ظهر فيها التشقق من جديد، لاسيما في أعلاها وذلك لفساد المونة التي صنعت منها، فأمر السلطان قايتباي بعزل متولي العمارة الذي باشرها وعين مكانه المقر الشجاعي شاهين الجمالي، فقام عام 891هـ / 1486 م بهدم المنارة وأعالي القبة المذكورة، واتخذ في النوافذ المحيطة بالقبة عند جوانبها سقفا يمنع سقوط ما يهدم منها إلى الأرض ثم شرع في هدمها وإعادتها. وقد جاءت هذه القبة حسنة الإتقان. 
ولم يزل الخلفاء من بني العباس، ينفذون الأمراء على المدينة الشريفة ويمدونهم بالأموال لتجديد ما يتهدم من المسجد النبوي، فلم يزل ذلك متصلا إلى أيام الناصر لدين الله - أي في أوائل القرن السابع للهجرة وأوائل القرن الثالث عشر للميلاد - فإنه، أي الخليفة المذكور، كان ينفذ في كل عام من الذهب العين الإمامي، ألف دينار لعمارة المسجد وينفذ عدة من النجارين والبنائين والنقاشين وأرباب الحرف وتكون مادتهم مما يأخذونه من الديوان ببغداد من غير هذه الألف، وينفذ من الحديد والصناع والرصاص والحبال والآلات شيئا كثيرا. 
وما تزال الدول الإسلامية توالي العناية بالمسجد النبوي الكريم، وترصد له في ميزانيتها الأموال الطائلة لأجل عمارته وصيانته وتجديد ما بلي أو تلف من معالمه وقد حدثت في القبة الشريفة شقوق في زمن السلطان محمود ابن السلطان عبد الحميد الأول فأمر بتجديدها فهدم أعاليها وأعيد بناؤه بناءا متقنا وذلك سنة 1233 هـ ثم أمر بصبغها باللون الأخضر، ومنذ ذلك الحين أصبحت تدعى "القبة الخضراء". وفي عام 1266هـ / 1849 م جدد السلطان عبد المجيد ابن السلطان محمود بناء هذا المسجد. وزاد فيه من الجهة الشمالية الكتاتيب، ومن الجهة الشرقية خمسة أذرع ونقض جميع مبانيه ما عدا الجدار القبلي والجدار الغربي والحجرة المطهرة. وقد جعل الأسطوانات والعقود من الحجر الأحمر، وجميع سقوفه قبابا. ​ 
القباب الحديثة 
حتى القرن التاسع عشر، كان يتم إنشاء القباب من المواد الحجرية أو الخشبية أو مزيج منها ثم تدعم غالبا بسلاسل حديدية حول قاعدتها لاحتواء الجزء الخارجي من التركيب المعماري. ومنذ ذلك الحين وبعد إدخال التكنولوجيا الصناعية، يتم بناء القباب باستخدام الحديد الزهر والأسمنت والصلب والألومنيوم وألواح الخشب أو البلاستيك. 
وكانت أول قبة إيطالية كبرى تبنى في عصر النهضة هي القبة الثمانية الأضلاع والزوايا التي بناها المعماري فيليبو برونيليسكي بين عامي 823هـ-1420م / 839 هـ-1436م لكاتدرائية فلورينس. ويبلغ قطر هذه القبة الضخمة (39) مترا بينما يبلغ طولها (91) مترا ويعلوها برج يبلغ ارتفاعه (16) مترا ويتكون من سقف خارجي يغطي طبقة حجرية داخلية. وتشكل الثمانية أضلاع الرئيسية والستة عشر ضلعا الفرعية مبنى قفصيا حجريا متداخلا بشدة. 
وفي روما، شغل معماريو عصر النهضة على مدى أجيال عديدة بإعادة بناء كنيسة القديس بطرس، وبها قبة ضخمة وقد بدئ في إنشائها عام 952هـ / 1546 م تحت إشراف مايكل أنجلو. وقد أصبحت قبة هذه الكنيسة المدهشة التي بلغ قطرها 41.7 مترا نموذجا لكل القباب في مختلف أنحاء العالم. 
وفي شمال أوروبا، بنيت أشهر القباب التي اتبعت الأسلوب الباروكي في باريس و لندن. ومثال على ذلك كنيسة القديس لويس في باريس التي بناها جوليس هاردوين مانسارت بين عامي 1086هـ-1676م / 1117 هـ-1706م. ويبلغ عرض قبتها (28) مترا وترتكز على أسطوانتين طويلتين بشكل غير عادي وبها نوافذ ضخمة تسمح بمرور الضوء للداخل. أما القبة المشهورة التي صممها السير كريستوفر رين لكاتدرائية القديس بولس بين عامي 1085هـ- 1675م / 1123 هـ-1711م في لندن فهي تشمل قبة مسطحة داخلية وبناءا صخريا مخروطي الشكل يدعم برجا عاليا وقبة خشبية خارجية مغلفة بالرصاص. 
وفي واشنطن أجريت مسابقة عام1206هـ / 1792 م لتصميم مبنى الكونجرس الأمريكي انتهت بفوز معماري هاو هو الدكتور ويليام ثورينتون حيث طالب في مشروعه بعمل بلوك مركزي تعلوه قبة نصف كروية مثل تلك الموجودة في البانثيون الروماني. وبعد أن أحرق البريطانيون هذا البناء عام 1229هـ / 1814 م، خطط المعماري بنيامين لاتروب إعادة بنائه وتم الانتهاء من البناء عام 1245هـ / 1830 م تحت إشراف وتوجيه تشارليز بول فينش. وقد كلف توماس والتر بتوسيع المبنى عام 1266هـ / 1850 م. وتحلق القبة التي بناها والتر من الحديد الزهر عاليا في سماء المدينة فوق المبنى الرخامي الأبيض الممتد ويبلغ قطرها (27.4) مترا وقد تم الانتهاء من تشييدها عام1279هـ / 1863 م وبها أصبح مبنى الكونجرس نموذجا يقتدى به في العديد من مباني البرلمانات التي أنشئت في الولايات الأخرى. ​ 

صورة متعلقه بالمفهوم:​ 


 
قبة الصخرة​ 



 
قباب مسجد المرسي أبو العباس ​


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (28 نوفمبر 2009)

*التكملة ............*

خامسا : القنوات​ 
مجاري أفقية تقريبا تقع داخل الأرض ، وتسيل منها المياه من المناطق الغنية بها إلى الأمكنة التي هي بحاجة إليها. والقناة الاصطناعية هي إحدى الوسائل الأكثر فعالية لإيصال الماء إلى مناطق ليس فيها أنهار دائمة. ولقد استخدمت سدود لتنظيم وتحويل مياه الري ، وجسور لعبور القنوات، ومباني لرصف ورفع القنوات والقنوات الاصطناعية. كما تستخدم أيضا آلات رفع الماء من المناطق المنخفضة للمناطق المرتفعة. 
نبذة تاريخية 
يرجع تاريخ تقنية القنوات الصناعية إلى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد، حيث استخدمت أولى هذه القنوات في أرمينية أو في شمال إيران. ومازالت 75% من مجموع المياه المستخدمة في إيران حتى وقتنا الحاضر تصل بواسطة هذه القنوات الاصطناعية، وأن مجموع طولها يتجاوز الخمسة عشر ألفا من الكيلومترات. 
ولمدينة طهران وحدها ست وثلاثون قناة اصطناعية تصدر جميعها عن هضاب البورز التي تبعد عن طهران مسافة عشرة كيلومترات أو خمسة عشر كيلومترا، وتقدر كميات الماء المنقولة بثلاثين ألف متر مكعب يوميا في فترة الربيع، ولا تنقص هذه الكمية عن خمسة عشر ألفا في فترة الخريف، أما خارج إيران، فما زالت القنوات الاصطناعية تستخدم في أيامنا هذه في جميع أنحاء العالم العربي، وبخاصة في الجزء الجنوبي الغربي من شبه الجزيرة العربية وفي أفريقيا الشمالية. 
وقد استطاع مهندسو هذه المدن بفضل جهودهم قد وسعوا إلى أقصى حد ممكن دائرة انتشار الأنظمة التي كانت موجودة، مع قيامهم باختراع تقنيات مستحدثة تماما. ولقد كانت المدن الرئيسية كبغداد و القاهرة و قرطبة بحياتها الاقتصادية والتجارية والثقافية المتطورة، قد مثلت أحد العناصر الأساسية لهذه الحضارة، وإن كانت توجد دائما اختلافات في الظروف الطبيعية مثل المناخ والتربة أو الأراضي المعينة من مدينة لأخرى. 
كما وصلت بخارى و سمرقند إلى قمة ازدهارهما في القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي، بسب أراضيها الخصبة وزراعتها المرتكزة على شبكة واسعة من القنوات التي تمتد إلى عدة كيلومترات حول المدينتين. 
كما كان يمكن تلبية احتياجات المدينة من خلال سد واحد يخدم أهل المدن وسكان القرى، وذلك بواسطة قناة رئيسة لري الحقول وقناة أخرى لإيصال الماء إلى المدينة، أو كان يتم تحويل جزء من مياه القناة الرئيسة إلى المدينة، التي كانت متصلة بخزان يقع داخل أسوار المدينة أو خارجها مباشرة. وانطلاقا من هذا الخزان وعبر مجار وقنوات مفتوحة كانت تتم تغذية الحمامات، بالإضافة إلى النافورات والتجهيزات المخصصة للوضوء، وللأبنية الخاصة أو العامة وللحدائق. وفي القيروان كانت هناك خزانات معدة للتجميع الاصطناعي للماء ما زالت رؤيتها ممكنة خارج المدينة. وهي عبارة عن حوضين ضخمين متصلين فيما بينهما كانا يستخدمان لاستقبال مياه وادي مرج الليل في فترة الفيضان، وقد تم بناؤهما إبان عام 248هـ / 862 -863م. ​ 
تقنية حفر القنوات 
كان بناء القنوات الاصطناعية يرتكز على أعمال اختصاصيين يسمى الواحد منهم "المقني". وقد انتقلت أسرار الحرفة من الأب إلى الابن بواسطة التلقين الشفوي، وذلك لأجيال عديدة، وتتمثل إحدى المهام الرئيسة للمقني في تحديد المكان الذي يجب أن تحفر فيه بئر التنقيب، بواسطة فحص مختلف أنواع الطمي بهدف اكتشاف آثار لتسرب الماء وتحديد أدنى التغيرات في النبات المحيط، وعندما يصل العمال إلى طبقة الأرض الكتيمة، تترك البئر لعدة أيام، وهي الفترة التي يقدر فيها المقني المردود الكامن للبئر، بواسطة أخذ بعض الكميات المقاسة من الماء، وفي الوقت نفسه من خلال مراقبة الانخفاضات المحتملة لمستوى الماء. وإذا لزم الأمر، يتم بعد ذلك حفر آبار أكثر عمقا بهدف التحقق من أن الحقل الحقيقي القادر على تقديم الماء قد تم العثور عليه، وعند ذاك يتم اختيار البئر الأكثر مردودا كبئر أم. وتتمثل المهمة التالية للمساح في تحديد مسار الماء، وذلك بتعيين الانحدار والمخرج الدقيق للماء نحو القناة الاصطناعية. ويتم اختيار المسار وفقا لعوامل الأرض، وفي بعض الحالات تكون لملكية الأرض دورا في تحديد مسار القناة. 
وعند البدء في حفر القناة يدلي المساح حبلا طويلا داخل البئر الأم، حتى يلامس سطح الماء. وتوضع علامة على الحبل على مستوى الأرض. ثم يختار المساح نقطة على المسار تبعد (30) أو (40) مترا عن البئر الأم، وذلك بهدف حفر بئر التهوية الأولى في هذه النقطة. ويعهد إلى أحد القرويين بعصا من أجل تعيين الموضع، ويجري المساح حساب فرق الارتفاع بين نقطتي البئرين بواسطة آلة مخصصة لهذا الأمر. وتوضع على الحبل علامة ثانية موافقة للقياس الذي تم إجراؤه على العصا. وتحدد المسافة بين العلامتين فرق الارتفاع، أما المسافة ما بين العلامة الثانية وطرف الحبل الأسفل فتحدد عمق بئر التهوية الأولى. 
ويتابع الخبير سيره على طول الطريق، واضعا في مكان كل فتحة مرتقبة علامة على امتداد الحبل، ويستمر على هذا المنوال حتى يصل إلى نهاية الحبل. وبذلك يكون قد بلغ نقطة على الأرض تقع على المستوى نفسه لسطح الماء داخل البئر الأم، أما بالنسبة إلى مخرج الماء نحو القناة، فإن المساح يختار موضعا تحت هذا المستوى الأخير، لكنه في الوقت نفسه أعلى من الحقول، ثم يقسم فرق الارتفاع بين نقطة البئر الأم ومخرج الماء على عدد الآبار المقترحة للتهوية، ويجمع هذا الطول مع الطول الذي تم حسابه لكل بئر تهوية، وهكذا يستطيع تحديد انحدار مجرى الماء. 
وبعد الانتهاء من هذا العمل المسحي، يتم حفر عدد من آبار التوجيه التي يبعد بعضها عن بعض مسافة ثلاثمائة متر تقريبا، ويكون ذلك تحت إشراف المساح، ثم يسلم الحبل مع الإشارة المعينة لكل بئر عمودي إلى المقني الذي يبدأ آنذاك بالعمل مع مساعديه لحفر القناة في مختلف أنواع الرواسب الطميية، انطلاقا من الموضع المحدد كمخرج للماء. 
وقد طور بنو موسى في القرن الرابع الهجري / العاشر الميلادي العديد من آلات الآبار التي يمكن استخدامها في أي من الآبار الخطيرة والجباب . وهي تعتمد في فكرتها على أنبوب يلزم أنف الرجل الذي ينزل إلى البئر فيكون الهواء الذي يستنشقه موافقا لما يحتاجه ولا يضره. 
وفي البداية تكون القناة مفتوحة، لكنها لا تلبث أن تتحول إلى نفق، ويحفر فريق آخر من العمال آبار التهوية فوق عمال النفق، ويقوم قرويون برفع البقايا إلى سطح الأرض بواسطة هذه الآبار. 
وعادة يتم إشعال قنديلي زيت على أرض المجرى لتأمين الإنارة للعمال وكذلك لقياس سماكة الهواء، لأن القنديلين ينطفئان بمجرد ازدياد خطر الاختناق. ويبذل المقني جهده لكي يكون النفق على خط مستقيم من خلال تصويب نظره نحو القنديلين، كما ينبغي عليه أن يحترس أكثر فأكثر كلما اقترب العمل من البئر الأم، فإذا أخطأ المقني في تقدير المسافة المتبقية وإذا كانت البئر مليئة بالماء فإن السيل قد يجرفه. باستطاعتنا أن نسجل، من خلال هذا المثال، أن بناء القنوات الاصطناعية يقدم دليلا نوعيا عن الأخطار التي تتضمنها الحرفة الصعبة لعامل المنجم. كما نجد هنا أحد الاختراعات الأكثر نجاحا التي حققها الإنسان، إذ إن هذا الاختراع باق من دون انقطاع منذ أكثر من 2500 سنة. ​ 


سادسا : آلات رفع الماء​ 

وسائل تستخدم لرفع الماء من المستويات المنخفضة إلى المستويات الأعلى باستخدام تقنيات متعددة. 
آلات رفع الماء في العصور القديمة 
إن أقدم آلة استخدمها الإنسان للري وللتزود بالماء هي الشادوف. فقد وجدت رسوم عنها في نقوش بلاد الأكاديين منذ 2500 سنة قبل الميلاد، وفي مصر منذ ما يقارب 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد. وقد ظل استخدامها شائعا حتى أيامنا هذه، وعلى امتداد العالم كله. 
وكان الشادوف يتألف من عصا خشبية طويلة، معلقة على محور ارتكاز دوراني مثبت على عارضة مرتكزة على عمودين من خشب أو حجر أو آجر، وفي طرف ذراع الرافعة القصير توجد ثقالة من حجر، أو من صلصال في المناطق المغطاة بالطمي، حيث يتعذر وجود الأحجار، ويعلق الدلو في الطرف الآخر من العصا بواسطة حبل. وينزل مستخدم الآلة الدلو في الماء بهدف تعبئته، ثم يتم رفعه بفعل الثقالة، وأخيرا يفرغ في قناة الري أو في الخزان. 
ثم حلت الأسطوانة على الأرجح في مصر إبان النصف الثاني من القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، وهي مؤلفة من قرصين كبيرين خشبيين مثبتين إلى محور خشبي يتضمن عددا من القضبان الحديدية التي تتجاوز هذا المحور من الجانبين، والقضبان هذه مثبتة محوريا بواسطة ركائز معدنية مستندة إلى دعامتين. والفراغ بين القرصين مقسم إلى ثمانية حجرات بواسطة ألواح، أما محيط الأسطوانة فهو مغطى بألواح تتضمن فتحة واحدة في كل جزء معدة لاستقبال الماء، وتوجد ثقوب دائرية حول المحور على أحد جانبي الأسطوانة، والآلة مطلية كلها بالقطران، عندما تدور الأسطوانة بواسطة عجلة مائية، يسيل الماء من منبعه ويدخل إلى الحجرات التي تكون في هذه الحالة في النقطة السفلى من مسارها، ثم ينصب من الفتحات عندما تقترب الحجرات من القمة، ويسيل بعد ذلك في قناة نحو الخزان. 
وقد كان من الضروري استخدام مجموعة أسطوانات، الأولى منها معدة لرفع الماء إلى خزان موجود على سطح، أما الثانية فتقود الماء إلى خزان ثان وهكذا دواليك، حتى يتم إفراغه كليا في قناة صرف عند مدخل الجب. 
ثم حلت الساقية كآلة لرفع الماء هي النموذج التقليدي للمزارع البسيط ، فهي تتكون من سلسلة قواديس يتم تحريكها بمساعدة عجلتين مسننتين وذلك بواسطة حي وان أو حيوانين مدربين لهذا العمل مربوطين بساعد الجر، ويدوران حول منبسط دائري. وقد تم اختراع هذه الآلة في مصر، على الأرجح حوالي عام 2000 قبل الميلاد، ولم يطرأ عليها أي تطور مهم قبل القرنين الرابع والخامس بعد الميلاد، وقد تمثل هذا التطور فيما بعد بإدخال آلية سقاطة التوقيف وأوعية الخزف. 
وفي أواخر القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد، تم اختراع الترس الحلزوني على يد أرخميدس (287ـ212 ق.م) عندما كان يعيش في مصر، وهي تتضمن صفيحة خشبية محكمة لولبيا على امتداد دوار أسطواني خشبي، كما تحتوي على صندوق خشبي محكم حول هذا الدوار، وهو شبيه ببرميل مؤلف من ألواح مطلية بالقطران ومطوقة بأحزمة حديدية، والدوار مجهز بغلافات معدنية تدور في علب معدنية، ويوضع الترس بشكل مائل بحيث يكون أحد طرفيه غائصا في الماء، ومن خلال دوران الآلة، يصعد الماء على امتداد الترس الدودي ليصب في الطرف الآخر، وكلما صغرت الزاوية المحددة بين محور الدوار وسطح الماء، ازدادت كمية الماء المرفوعة. 
كما استخدمت أيضا السدود الدائمة حيث يمكن رفع المياه للمستوى المطلوب، ثم بعد ذلك يسمح للمياه بأن تتدفق بفعل الجاذبية من خلال قنوات إلى المناطق الأكثر انخفاضا حيث يترك لري الحقول المنحدرة. وفي الحضارات القديمة، مورست هذه الطريقة على نطاق كبير باستخدام سدود ترابية بسيطة. وتشبه هذه النظرية أسلوب الري الحديث باستخدام سدود حجرية أو تركيبات خرسانية ضخمة. ​ 
آلات رفع الماء في العصور الإسلامية ​ 
عرف المسلمون تقنيات مختلفة لرفع الماء، فقد كانت أنظمة الري المتطورة لديهم تتطلب بالضرورة تقنية عالية من آلات رفع الماء بجانب السدود لتخزين الماء، والقنوات الاصطناعية التي انتشرت عبر الديار الإسلامية. ​ 
وكانت الساقية القديمة هي أكثر الوسائل استخداما في العالم الإسلامي لتكلفتها البسيطة حيث يتم ربط الحيوان إلى ساعد الجر الذي يمر عبر ثقب في عمود الإدارة، وعلى هذا العمود تثبت العجلة المسننة أفقيا بواسطة قضبان شعاعية (برامق). ويدور العمود داخل عارضة خشبية مدعمة بواسطة قواعد، مع الحفاظ عليه على مستوى الأرض وفوق العجلة المسننة، والعجلة هذه هي ترس فناري مؤلف من قرصين خشبيين كبيرين متباعدين بواسطة قضبان متساوية البعد فيما بينها. أما العجلة المسننة العمودية التي تحمل سلسلة القواديس، فهي مرتكزة محوريا فوق البئر أو مصدر مياه آخر بواسطة محور خشبي. وعلى أحد جانبي العجلة توجد قضبان تدخل في الفراغات بين قضبان الترس، كما تخترق العجلة إلى الجانب الآخر لكي تستند وتحمل سلسلة القواديس. وتتألف هذه السلسلة من حبلين يتم بينهما ربط أوعية الخزف. وتستخدم أحيانا سلاسل وأوعية معدنية. 
ويتم منع العجلة من الدوران في الاتجاه المعاكس باستخدام سقاطة التوقيف التي تضغط على أسنان العجلة العمودية، وهذه الآلية ضرورية، لأن الحيوان الذي يدفع الساعد يخضع لقوة جر ثابتة عندما يتحرك، وكذلك عندما يقف ، وتعمل الآلية في حالتين، عندما يتخلص الحيوان من عدته، أو عند وقوع كسر أو ما شابه في العدة، ومن دون هذه الآلية، فإن الآلة تدور في الاتجاه المعاكس بسرعة كبيرة، وبعد دورة يضرب ساعد الجر الحيوان على رأسه، وفي الوقت نفسه يتحطم العديد من قضبان الترس وتنكسر الأوعية. 
وقد يكون حيوان الجر حمارا أو بغلا أو ثورا. وأحيانا يستخدم حيوانان من الصنف نفسه. وعندما يتقدم الحيوان على المنبسط الدائري، يدور الترس ويحرك عجلة القواديس التي تغوص في الماء في حركة متواصلة وتفرغ عندما تكون في رأس العجلة في قناة متصلة بخزان، وعلى الرغم من أن الوظيفة الأساسية لـ "الساقية" تتعلق بأعمال الري، إلا أن استخدامها ممكن للتزود بالماء عندما تكون الأبنية على مسافة قريبة من المنبع الطبيعي، وكلما طالت سلسلة القواديس، أي كلما ازدادت مسافة الرفع، انخفض مردود التغذية بالماء، ولا يشكل هذا الانخفاض عاملا سلبيا بالنسبة إلى التزود البيتي بالماء، إلا أن نقل كميات كبيرة من المياه بواسطة أنظمة رافعة صغيرة يشكل في الواقع إحدى المشكلات التقنية في رفع الماء، ويمكن حل هذه المشكلة باستخدام عجلة قواديس حلزونية الشكل وهي تصعد حتى مستوى الأرض بفعالية كبيرة، إن هذه الآلة واسعة الانتشار في مصر في أيامنا هذه. 
وكانت هذه الطريقة مستخدمة بشكل واسع في العالم الإسلامي منذ العصور القديمة وحتى أيامنا هذه، وقد أدخلها المسلمون إلى الأندلس حيث تم استغلالها بشكل واسع، ثم انتقلت هذه الوسيلة إلى البلدا ن الأوروبية بفضل تقنيين أسبان، وهي تملك ميزة بالنسبة إلى المضخة العاملة بمحرك ديزل، لأن صناعتها وصيانتها ممكنتان على يد حرفيين محليين، كما أنها لا تتطلب وقودا. 
وقد وصف الجزري من علماء القرن السادس الهجري / الثاني عشر الميلادي، في كتابه الحيل خمسة أنظمة لرفع الماء، وأحد هذه الأنظمة يمثل ساقية تعمل بالماء، وهو طراز اشتهر باستخدامه اليومي في العالم الإسلامي في القرون الوسطى، وذلك بهدف واضح يتمثل في زيادة مردود الآلة التقليدية. ويقدم هذا الوصف معلومات قيمة عن تطور التقنيات الميكاية. فعلى سبيل المثال، نرى في أحد من هذه الأنظمة إشارة إلى تخفيض العمل المتقطع. وفي ثان منها يتم استخدام مقبض الإدارة، وهذا أول نموذج لمقبض مستخدم كجزء مكمل للآلة. أما الآلة الخامسة فهي الأكثر دلالة، إنها مضخة مائية مؤلفة من أسطوانتين تعملان بواسطة عجلة تجديف مركبتين على محور أفقي فوق مجرى الماء، ومن عجلة مسننة مثبتة على الطرف الآخر من المحور. وينشبك هذا المحور مع عجلة مسننة أفقية موضوعة في تركيب خشبي مثلث الشكل، والتركيب هذا مثبت فوق حوض يغذيه جدول. 
وعلى الجانب العلوي من العجلة المسننة الأفقية توجد عصا تقود ذراعا مثبتة في زاوية من التركيب. أما محورا الأسطوانتين (المضخة) فهما مرتبطان من كل جانب من الذراع بمشابك وحلقات. وفي طرف كل محور يوجد مكبس يتضمن قرصين نحاسيين متباعدين بمسافة قيمتها حوالي (6) سم، والفراغ بين القرصين مملوء بحبل من قنب مفتول. والأسطوانتان النحاسيتان مزودتان كل منهما بأنبوبين أحدهما للإدخال والآخر للصرف، وكل أنبوب مجهز بصمام لا رجعي. ويتصل أنبوبا الصرف معا ليشكلا أنبوبا واحدا يدفع الماء إلى ارتفاع يبلغ حوالي (14) مترا فوق الجدول. ويتم العمل على الشكل التالي: عندما تدور عجلة التجديف، فإنها تجبر العجلة المسننة العمودية على الدوران حول محورها، والمحور بدوره يدير العجلة المسننة الأفقية الموجودة في التركيب، وتفرض العصا على الذراع حركة تذبذبية من جهة إلى أخرى (من أسطوانة إلى أخرى). وعندما يقوم أحد المكبسين بالصرف، فإن الآخر يقوم بالإدخال. 
والركن الأساسي في هذه الآلة هو مبدأ الفعل المزدوج، وتحويل الحركة الدورانية إلى حركة متناوبة، واستخدام أنابيب إدخال حقيقية. وقد تم صنع نموذج بقياس يساوي ربع قياس الآلة الأصلية بمناسبة المهرجان العالمي للإسلام في العام 1396هـ / 1976 م. وهو مخصص لمتحف العلوم في لندن. ولديه التركيبة نفسها للآلة التي وصفها الجزري، باستثناء أن تشغيلها يتم بالطاقة الكهربائية. وقد سارت هذه المضخة النموذج على الوجه الأكمل، مع نقل للحركة بليونة، ومع صرف منتظم للماء في أنابيب الخروج. 
أما التقنية الأكثر تكلفة والأقل انتشارا فهي الناعورة. وهي آلة تتألف من عجلة خشبية كبيرة مجهزة بمجاديف. وتملك هذه العجلة إطارا يقع داخل المجاديف، وهو مقسم إلى حجيرات. وتوجد نماذج مختلفة من الناعورة، يتضمن بعضها أوعية خزفية شبيهة بأوعية "الساقية" مثبتة على الإطار. وتركب العجلة على محور يقع فوق مجرى الماء، بحيث تغوص الحجيرات والمجاديف في الماء في النقطة السفلى من دورانها. وتضغط قوة التيار على المجاديف، فتجبر العجلة على الدوران، وتمتلئ الحجيرات بالماء ثم تفرغ عندما تصل إلى قمة العجلة. وبشكل عام يغذي الماء خزانا، ثم يتم توجيهه عبر قناة نقل وصولا إلى نظام الري أو نظام التزود بالماء في المدن. وهكذا، فإن الناعورة تعمل تلقائيا ولا تتطلب وجود إنسان أو حيوان من أجل استخدامها. 
وقد شاع استخدام الناعورة كثيرا في العالم الإسلامي في تلك المناطق الجبلية. أما أكثرها شهرة فهي نوا*** حماة على نهر العاصي في سوريا، التي تشكل منظرا مؤثرا ومدهشا. ويبلغ قطر الناعورة الكبرى حوالي 20 مترا. وتصب هذه النوا*** الماء في قناة تحمله إلى المدينة والريف المجاور. وقد صنع هذه الناعورة المهندس قيصر تعاسيف في القرن السادس الهجري / الحادي عشر الميلادي، عندما أراد أن يظهر براعته الهندسية لحاكم حماة المظفر الثاني تقي الدين (626هـ- 541هـ). وقد انتقلت هذه التقنية إلى أسبانيا، إذ يوجد ناعورة شبيهه بنوا*** حماة كانت مستخدمة في طليطلة تعود إلى نفس القرن. وقد شاع استعمالها بعد ذلك في أسبانيا الإسلامية. كما انتشرت في أجزاء أخرى من أوروبا، وهي كالساقية ما زالت مستخدمة حتى أيامنا هذه. 
وفي القرن العاشر الهجري / السادس عشر الميلادي وصف تقي الدين الناعورة في كتابه الطرق السنية في الآلات الروحانية عددا من الآلات بما فيها مضخة مماثلة لمضخة الجزري. إلا أن النظام الأكثر إثارة للاهتمام هو مضخة أحادية الكتلة بست أسطوانات. والأسطوانات الست هذه محفورة على خط واحد في كتلة خشبية مغمورة في الماء. وكل أسطوانة منها مجهزة بصمام لا رجعي لاستقبال الماء فيها عند طور الإدخال. أما أنابيب الصرف فهي أيضا مزودة بصمامات لا رجعية، وكل واحد منها يمتد خارج الأسطوانة، وتلتقي جميعها في أنبوب صرف واحد رئيسي. وعند طرف كل مكبس توجد ثقالة ورافعة موصولة تحت الثقالة تماما بواسطة مسمار وصلة. وعلى محور العجلة المسننة توجد كامات تعمل على إنزال الرافعات الواحدة تلو الأخرى، مما يؤدي إلى رفع المكابس من أجل الإدخال. وعندما تتحرر الرافعة من الكامة، تنزل الثقالة المكبس من أجل الصرف. 
وعلى الرغم من مضي قرون عديدة على التوصل إلى هذه الآلات المستخدمة في رفع الماء، إلا أنها ما زالت مستخدمة حتى الآن في بعض المناطق الريفية إما لعدم دخول الطاقة الكهربائية إليها أو لتعود الفلاحين والمزارعين على هذه الآلات العتيقة التي ورثوها عن آبائهم وأجدادهم. 
ومع التقدم الحضاري المذهل في مجال الصناعة التي أضحت جزءا ضروريا للحياة اليومية، بدأت مضخات رفع المياه الحديثة التي تعمل بالطاقة الميكاية أو الطاقة الكهربائية تحل محل آلات رفع المياه القديمة. وإن كانت الفكرة الأساسية لهذه المضخات تعتمد اعتمادا كليا على نفس الطريقة التي طرحها تقي الدين منذ حوالي أربعة قرون إذ تستخدم تقنية رفع الماء حاليا المضخات وذلك عن طريق أسطوانة دفع لتشغل الماكينات أو آلات الضغط أو المولدات الكهربية أو المراوح.​ 


صورة متعلقة بالمفهوم:​ 


 


سابعا : الأقواس​ 
القوس عبارة عن امتداد صلب منحن لأعلى بين نقطتين تدعمانه. ويظهر القوس في العديد من البنايات مثل صفوف القناطر التي تدعمها أقواس حاملة أو سقف أو كوبري أو قد يظهر القوس منفردا كما في أقواس النصر والأقواس التذكارية. وقد صمم القوس الحجري التقليدي الذي يتكون من عدة قطع تثبت في مكانها لوصل مسافة كبيرة بين دعامتين. ومنذ القرن التاسع عشر، يتم عمل الأقواس من الحديد المقوس أو الصلب أو الخرسانة المسلحة. 
لقد بنيت الأقواس منذ عصور ما قبل التاريخ على نماذج بدائية بضم لوحين من الصخر سويا أو ببناء قوس متدرج أو مسند بدعامة. وقد استخدم المصريون والبابليون واليونانيون الأقواس لأغراض مثل المخازن. كما بنى الآشوريون قصورا ذات سقوف مقوسة بينما استخدم الإتروسكانيون الأقواس في الكباري والممرات والبوابات. إلا أن الرومانيين كانوا أول من طوروا الأقواس على نطاق واسع، فاستخدموا القوس شبه الدائري على نطاق كبير في المباني مثل المدرجات والقصور والقنوات المائية على الرغم من أن معابدهم تشبه المعابد اليونانية في بنائها. ومن بين المباني القليلة المقنطرة في العهد الروماني البانثيون في روما. وأثناء العصور الوسطى، حافظت العمارة البيزنطية في الشرق والرومانية في الغرب على القوس الدائري الذي يعتبر من خصائص العمارة الرومانية. 
وكانت الأقواس في الإنشاءات الهندسية تستعمل لأغراض تكبير الفتحات، وعملها الهندسي الأساسي هو تحويل الرأسي إلى قوى جانبية، وهذا يخفف من قوة الشد التي تتعرض لها المادة الإنشائية في الفتحة، الشيء الذي يزيد من إمكانية زيادة هذه الفتحة. ولم يكن شكل القوس المنحني أو الدائري هو المقصود في ذاته من الاستعمال. ​ 
أما المهندسون المعماريون المسلمون فقد طوروا أنواعا مختلفة من الأقواس المدببة والدائرية والأقواس التي تأخذ شكل حدوة الفرس وتلك التي تأخذ شكل الحرف S وجعلوا للأقواس وظيفة هندسية وجمالية في آن واحد. واستخدموا هذه الأقواس في المساجد والقصور. وفي أسبانيا أثناء العصر الإسلامي، استخدمت الأقواس التي تأخذ شكل حدوة الفرس حيث وضعت على أعمدة منمقة فأعطت تأثيرا رقيقا. ​ 
وتم ثل العقود ثلاثية الفتحات نموذجا متطورا لاستخدام الأقواس التي كانت فكرة هندسية بحتة قائمة على القسمة الحسابية، وهو ما استدل عليه الباحثون من رسم باق على جدار في أطلال مدينة الزهراء. 
كما استخدمت تقنية العقود المفصصة، أو المقصوصة، وهي عقود قصت حوافها الداخلية على هيئة سلسلة من أنصاف دوائر، أو على هيئة عقد من أنصاف فصوص. واستخدم لأول مرة في أوائل القرن الثاني الهجري / الثامن الميلادي، واتضحت معالمه الهندسية الكاملة في بناء قبة جامع القيروان. 
واحتفظ العقد المفصص بمظهره الهندسي في تطوره بعد ذلك بالرغم من تعدد أشكاله، ثم تشابكت العقود المفصصة في القرون التالية، وازداد عدد الفصوص، وتصاغرت، وتداخلت فيها زهيرات ووريدات، وأصبح شكلها زخرفيا جذابا، حليت به المآذن والمحاريب. ومن المغرب والأندلس اشتقت العمارة النصرانية في أوروبا أشكال العقود المفصصة لتزيين واجهات الكنائس، وظهرت فيها بمظهرين: المظهر الأول، هندسي بحت، أي أن العقد يتكون من سلسلة من أنصاف دوائر، والمظهر الثاني، نباتي، أي أن العقد يتكون من التفاف غصن في أنصاف دوائر تنتهي كل منها بزهيرة أو وريدة. 
وإلى جانب هذه الأنواع من العقود ظهرت في العمارة الإسلامية أشكال أخرى منها: العقود المدببة والصماء والمنفرجة، وقد انتشر استخدامها في بلاد المشرق والمغرب على السواء واستخدم في مساجد الجيوشي، والأقمر والأزهر بالقاهرة، وقد انتقل العقد المنفرج إلى العمارة الإنجليزية، وعم استعماله في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي وعرف باسم "العقد التيودوري". واستخدم لتكوين الأجزاء الداخلية الفسيحة والعالية من الكاتدرائيات القوطية. 
وفي القرن العشرين، تم اكتشاف الخرسانة المسلحة واستعمالها فيه بشكل واسع، وعندها لم تعد هناك أي ضرورة لاستعمال العقود حيث أصبح بالإمكان تكبير الفتحات باستعمال الجسور المسلحة أو الكابولي. ​


----------



## زنوبيا 11 (28 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم م.علي عالموضوع الرائع
ما شاء الله عليك الطرح كتييير متميز والصور أغنت الموضوع
عيدك مبارك أخي الفاضل


----------



## descovery_2000 (29 نوفمبر 2009)

متألق ومتميز دائما
وفقك الله ورعاك


----------



## lomear (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور اخي الموضوع رائع


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزيل الشكر الكم اخواني الكرام ع مروركم الاكثر من رائع 
تقبلوا مني كل الود و الاحترام .....


----------



## khalidmousa (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (29 نوفمبر 2009)

و جزاك اخوية الكريم .. شكرا لمرورك


----------



## ناصر بوبدر (30 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور علي الموضوع والمجهود الكبير جدا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم .. تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## Mastermind_00 (3 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوكيفه (5 ديسمبر 2009)

دائما تأتي بكل ما هو مفيد جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (5 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لمروركم العطر .. تقبلوا مني كل الود


----------



## essam-elkady (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (6 ديسمبر 2009)

و بيك اكثر .. تقبل مني كل الود


----------



## الوهيدى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

اى كلا فاضى معقول


----------



## laive (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع غني جدا وجهد تشكر عليه 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## نرمين الناصر (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا لكم تقبلوا مني كل الود


----------



## zizolove_dodo2000 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور علي الموضوع والمجهود الكبير جدا*


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور اخوية ع مرورك الطيب .. التوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## malmasry1962 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## b_nouri (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم


جزيــــــــت و كفيـــــــــت

تحيـــــاتي


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (9 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ..............


----------



## مهندس اركان (9 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت اخي وبارك اللة فيك ( خير الناس من نفع الناس )


----------



## م.احمد التعلب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع و بارك الله مشكككوور


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا ع المرور الكريم .........


----------



## زينب.. (10 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ع المرور .....................................


----------



## محمداحمد5 (28 أبريل 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## عبدالرحمن عمر حسن (30 أبريل 2011)

مشكورين علي الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عبدالرحمن عمر حسن (30 أبريل 2011)

موضوع اكثر من رائع


----------



## م.علي الهيتي (26 أغسطس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا .. و شكرا ع مروركم القيم


----------

